# Firmware: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV v1.03



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

```
New firmware for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV has appeared on the Canon USA site.</p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.0.3 incorporates the following fixes and improvements:</p>
<ul>
<li>Corrects a phenomenon in which the color of images varies depending on the metering mode selected during flash shooting.</li>
<li>Improves the reliability of communication when using the EF1.4X III or EF2X III extender.</li>
<li>Corrects the level display when the camera is held in the vertical orientation with the hand grip pointing downward.</li>
<li>Improves the reliability of communication via USB cable when using the Lens Data Registration function with EOS Utility 3.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25">Download firmware v1.03 at Canon USA</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks <a class="account-group js-account-group js-action-profile js-user-profile-link js-nav" href="https://twitter.com/raspberryjuice/status/803433899137388544" data-user-id="64233863"><span class="username js-action-profile-name" data-aria-label-part="">@raspberryjuice</span></a></em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 29, 2016)

have to wonder if this includes a "fix" for the V30 SD card issue


----------



## jmontagu13 (Nov 29, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> have to wonder if this includes a "fix" for the V30 SD card issue



What issue is that? I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but I'm using a V30 SD card and haven't noticed any issues. I only use it to save duplicate RAW files with a CF card as my primary, so maybe the issue is with something else.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 29, 2016)

jmontagu13 said:


> What issue is that? I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but I'm using a V30 SD card and haven't noticed any issues. I only use it to save duplicate RAW files with a CF card as my primary, so maybe the issue is with something else.



See this thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31261.0


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks, CanonRumors for being quick with the notification.


----------



## jmontagu13 (Nov 30, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> See this thread:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31261.0



Thanks, now I remember seeing that thread. I have the 64GB card and haven't had any issues. Hopefully the new firmware will fix that issue for you.


----------



## tomcat (Dec 12, 2016)

Do you know, which improvement of the extenders were put into this release?
My 500mm II 4 is definitively slower now with both extenders. And it hunts for sharpness much more than before.

Anybody other had this problem too?

Tom


----------



## simont (Dec 18, 2016)

i updated to 1.03 hoping it would improve communication with my mark 3 2x extender, but i intermittently a get ERR01 message. Contacts have been cleaned. Does any know of a solution, or has anyone experienced the same? thanks
simon


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 19, 2016)

simont said:


> i updated to 1.3 hoping it would improve communication with me mark 3 2x extender, but i intermittently a get ERR01 message. Contacts have been cleaned. Does any know of a solution, or has anyone experienced the same? thanks
> simon



Which lens(es) are you trying to use with?


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2016)

I have upgraded mine with 1.03. I have used it with 500 II + 2XIII with no error messages.


----------

